# Pics of migrating rays



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Saw this link on another forurm and had to post it

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/06/24/earay124.xml


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

holy hell that's incredible.

nice find.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that looks even more amazing than when you described it! Would have loved to see that in person!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Amazing 
Thanks for the link


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow i got chills from that.. i can imagine what that person felt seeing it.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow that's amazing! Thanks for posting those Ross, I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Imagine swimming with them, I'd pee my pants! No really, I would!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

stunning. wow, that's got to be an incredible sight. And haunting too.

I've heard that the wildebeest migration into the okavango delta in Africa is supposed to be breathtaking, and be quite the thing to hear. But this would be stunning and completely quiet. Something all it's own.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

when I first saw those pics I thought they had been taken from under water... then I realised all of them were at the surface of the sea.... WOW


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure the wildebeast migration happens in the okvango delta. Thats is Botswana.
The worlds largest migration if I am not mistaken happens on the Serengeti plains between Kenya and Tanzania (yes where all the cichlids come from  )

The best way to watch it is in a hot air ballon. The skittish animals can't see or smell you and you can get really close.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My bad. I was thinking of the masai mara (I think that's it). 

Either way, this ray migration must be spectacular.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Yup it is.
And yup its the Maasai mara


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, those are amazing pictures.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Those are amazing. I also liked the link to the giant stingray caught in the Maekong river. Looks like it's not just the catfish that get huge there. 

wow.


----------

